# Treatment of neurotrophic keratitis



## leloisa

Hi everybody! Is this translation right?
Thank you very much!

_Leczenie neurotroficzne zapalenie rogówki_


----------



## LilianaB

_Zaplenie rogówki_ is _keratitis_. I am not sure about _neurotroficzne_. What does the medical dictionary say? Otherwise you would really need to ask an ophthalmologist if it sounds right.


----------



## R.O

I think the translation is not correct. I'd translate it like this: _Leczenie neurotroficznego zapalenia rogówki._


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, of course _zapalenia_ -- the case is wrong. I somehow missed the ending. Where is the phrase from, Leloisa? It looks like it was machine translated -- thus wrong endings. I see you are translating it into many languages. The best thing would be really to call an ophthalmologist if some words are not in the medical dictionary. (zaplenie rogówki is right, as a term for keratitis).


----------



## bibax

_Neurotroficzne zapalenie rogówki_ is the correct term.

And how to decline _keratitis_ in Polish (gen. sing. keratitidy or keratitisu)? Is it feminine (like in Czech and Latin: neurotroficzna keratitis)?


----------



## BezierCurve

We do not decline Latin terms (unless they get "polonized", as "cellulit" for "cellulitis"). If the gender is not obvious we tend to treat it as neutral.


----------



## LilianaB

I believe _keratitis_ is not used in standard medical Polish. Latin terms are not that often used in Polish medical language, as opposed to Russian, for example. Doctors would now what is means based on their knowledge of Latin, but this is not standard Polish. And I agree with Bezier, that Latin words are not declined in Polish, even such a _centrum_, and neither do other foreign words.


----------



## BezierCurve

... we do however decline the plural forms of _some_ of them (like "centra", "akwaria" etc.). Just crossed my mind after reading Liliana's post.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> And I agree with Bezier, that Latin words are not declined in Polish, even such a _centrum_, and neither do other foreign words.


jeśli chodzi o łacinę, to „prawie” (zob. wykładnia pwn); co do innych języków, to już nie mogę się zgodzić.


----------



## BezierCurve

W podanym artykule podano dokładnie te same informacje - łaciny nie odmieniamy, chyba, że wyrażenie zostanie spolszczone. Nie odnosi się to do liczby mnogiej, którą można odmienić.


----------



## LilianaB

Most foreign words should not be declined in Polish, although I know that the new tendency is to decline such words as _skan_ or _mail_, and perhaps some other words as well.


----------

